# My puppy tried to hump me!



## cockapoo (Sep 24, 2007)

My 3 months cockapoo played with my friend's west highland white terrier and despite his smaller size, he tried to mount and hump the westie. After rough plays with each other, it was clear that the westie was the dominant one and he tried to mount and hump my puppy.

The other night, my puppy tried to hump my arm. Does this mean he thinks he is more dominant? How do I get to to stop? Is it normal for a puppy to hump its owner?


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

It's normal for puppies (like children) to test boundaries and discover what they can get away with (or not) and what their place is in the world (pack).

If you want this to stop, correct him every time he does it.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

cockapoo said:


> The other night, my puppy tried to hump my arm. Does this mean he thinks he is more dominant?


No. It just means he had the opportunity.



> How do I get to to stop?


I would recommend ignoring the behavior first. If you give your dog attention when he does this, even negative attention, he may find the game enjoyable. So offer no reward by ignoring him. If this doesn't work, ostracize him (only for a minute) each and every time. The message: he humps, you leave. Most puppies prefer that you stick around or participate. Do neither. 

Also, be sure your pup is up to date on vet visits.



> Is it normal for a puppy to hump its owner?


It's normal for puppies to practice competitive behaviors with any being, even some inanimate beings, that cross their path - owner or otherwise.


----------



## Gates1026 (Mar 14, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> If this doesn't work, ostracize him (only for a minute) each and every time.


Curbside, could you clarify what you mean by this for me? I think it is great advice and just want to make sure I understand.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Certainly. Say Fifi jumps on my leg while I'm watching tv. I immediately get up and walk out the room, and perhaps retreat to a room that I can close the door behind me. If the dog was seeking attention with his litle game, the previous behavior is punished by me withdrawing all attention. If I do this everytime, without saying a word to the dog, the dog most likely make the connection to me leaving, and hopefully it will coincide with the behavior becoming less frequent.


----------



## jeffrey_sy (Sep 19, 2007)

its normal. Your puppy is just testing what he can do and if he can get away from it. Ignoring your dog when he hump you works or you can try leaving him or turn your back from him.


----------

